# 1951 beretta...



## HITFISH13 (Aug 9, 2011)

My dad just bought two 1951 Gardone VT guns and we are trying to figure out what they might be worth... All numbers match on them both and both are in really good shape... Can anybody help me???


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

The current issue of the Bluie Book of Gun Values lists the "Beretta 951 Brigadier" as being "worth" $285.00 in 100% or mint condition, but the Italian made Model 1951 in good condition is worth more than that. The Blue Book goes on to say to "add $350.00" for the "Egyptian" (denoted by an EC prefix on the serial number) or "Israeli" model, both of which were made in Italy by Beretta. There is also an Egyptian made copy of the Model 1951 which routinely sells for much less than the Italian made versions. Assuming that your two guns are both in good condition, good grips, factory mags, etc., I would say that they are easily "worth" $400.00 to $500.00 a piece. Not sure how you distinguish the "Israeli" Model 1951, but if either of your two guns have the EC prefix or Israeli markings, they would be "worth" more than that to a collector.


----------



## greystarr (Oct 1, 2011)

My bother gave 2 guns from my father that passed on a P.Beretta, cal.7.65, PSF 1951 and a Smith & Wesson 9mm.parabellum model # 629. For some unknown reason he gave them to me with out the clips, can anyone tell me where to find them?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

greystarr said:


> My bother gave 2 guns from my father that passed on a P.Beretta, cal.7.65, PSF 1951 and a Smith & Wesson 9mm.parabellum model # 629. For some unknown reason he gave them to me with out the clips, can anyone tell me where to find them?


they are probably in his sock drawer or the shoe box on the top left shelf in the closet.....


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Try Brownells, on line and they would have what you need, or try a local gun show and see if some there might have one or two for you.

Shoot safe and have fun

JT


----------

